# Corned Beef storage



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I have been researching ways to "corn" different meats as we hunt and can a lot of venison. I would like to find a good recipe to corn the meat instead of can it. I have a copy of "Putting Food By" and their recipe seems good, but I am hoping to find a recipe that does not use nitrites or nitrates. I don't care if the meat will be a dull grey color, but I don't know of any other reason to use these additives. 
So, can I use a recipe that doesn't include nitrites or nitrates (or saltpeter) and how long can I keep the meat in the brine without having to either freeze or process it further?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> but I don't know of any other reason to use these additives.


The other reason, and the primary one, is to prevent botulism. Here is a link to that info: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/cure_smoke/nitrates_nitrites.html


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link. It did answer the nitrite question, but what about storage. Can I keep the meat in the brine for relatively long periods of time or do I need to can or freeze it?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

http://nourishedkitchen.com/home-cured-corned-beef/

I've canned corned meats and corned beef hash using this recipe. You can freeze it after its done corning also. I would try to get the majority of the seeds off before you can it though especially if you use juniper. Wowser. I've never tried just storing it without canning or freezing. If you find a method w/out all of the nitrites etc, please share.

I corned some antelope with the above recipe recently. So Good! It didn't make it long enough to store though.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> Can I keep the meat in the brine for relatively long periods of time or do I need to can or freeze it?


Long storage in the brine is surely going to affect the flavor. It is one of those situations where "a little is good but too much is terrible". You don't want to can it after corning it? That way it could store almost indefinitely. Otherwise the freezer is the only option I know of.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I found this recipe from Charcuterie. He says the nitrites are optional in this case because you're cooling the brine first, then adding the meat, then keeping it refrigerated. 

If you don't use the nitrites, the meat won't have the pink color you're used to, but it won't affect the flavor. 

You only have to use nitrites if you're curing meat outside the refrigerator or if for any reason the meat will be unrefrigerated, for example if you were smoking it. Once it's done brining/curing, you have to can it or freeze it. Just like brining a chicken, you can't just leave it in the brine forever or it'll spoil. It has to be either canned or frozen.

"Corned" just means salted. Corning meat doesn't mean you can leave it out on the shelf. Hth


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I came across this in my copy of JOY OF COOKING today and thought I would post this information.

It gives a recipe for corning beef and gives a recipe for cooking it. It then says* "If it is to be stored, wash in lukewarm water, dry thoroughly, wrap in several layers of heavy paper and hang in a cool, dry place." * Sort of like a cured ham.


----------



## EnchantedBliss (Mar 28, 2021)

Interesting thread as I'm researching making corned beef brisket from scratch with end goal of canning. 
I've found several recipes without saltpeter which I prefer since it reeks havoc with my gout.
What can I use to color the brisket with that traditional deep reddish-pink color instead of Nitrates ?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

EnchantedBliss said:


> Interesting thread as I'm researching making corned beef brisket from scratch with end goal of canning.
> I've found several recipes without saltpeter which I prefer since it reeks havoc with my gout.
> What can I use to color the brisket with that traditional deep reddish-pink color instead of Nitrates ?


Wonder if beet juice would work


----------



## EnchantedBliss (Mar 28, 2021)

RJ2019 said:


> Wonder if beet juice would work


I am considering using beets. I'm diabetic hoping to find a sweet alternative. Most of the you tube vids from homesteaders don't use nitrates/nitrites.


----------

